# Double Half-moon Holes?



## crystal_betta (Feb 19, 2021)

This is my Doubletail Half-moon betta named Dango. He is in a 5 gal fluval spec. Ive had him for about a month now, and I recently started to notice a few holes in his fins (mainly dorsal) and some crimping. When I got him, he already had a few translucent looking spots on his fins. After doing some research, I decided it was his natural look. He recently killed a shrimp I had as a tank mate (was testing to see if he would accept living with him) and I thought he may have gotten nipped by the shrimp. However, there's a few more holes now and a larger on on his dorsal fin.









His favorite hiding spot is behind some Mopani wood, where I suspect maybe he might be snagging his fins occasionally. There are two Nerite snails living in the tank, so you will see some eggs on the wood.

















He also has a few "crimped" looking spots on his fins, almost like a notch or spike. One of these spots is located on his Pelvis/ventral fin and makes it look like an "L" shape. These are causing me a bit of worry.

















Otherwise he is healthy, has good appetite, is interactive and playful. Whenever I come by he comes up to see what's going on! 

Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

*Fill out this form so we can best help your Betta: PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so we can...*


----------



## crystal_betta (Feb 19, 2021)

*Update and Fourm- 

He now has dulled a bit and has symptoms of fin rot. Small Particles come off his fins when he swims and he has a couple splotchy looking bits on his fins. *

Housing:
How many gallons is your tank?- 5 gallons
Does it have a filter?- Yes
Does it have a heater?- Yes
What temperature is your tank?- About 76 F
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind?- Yes- 2 Nerite snails

Food:
What food brand do you use?
Do you feed flakes or pellets?- Pellets
Freeze-dried?- Small pieces of bloodworm.
How often do you feed your Betta? How much?- 3 Pellets twice a day and 1 treat a day (bloodworm)

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change?- Once a week
What percentage of water did you change? About %20
What is the source of your water- Chicago tap
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water?- Vaccum
What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner?- I use zoo med h2o betta conditioner and Imagitarium biological booster

Water Parameters:
(*Done with expired strips- I wasn't able to go buy new ones before posting this)*
Ammonia: na 
Nitrite: 0-20 (slightest bit pink)
Nitrate:0
pH: 7.5
Hardness (GH): 300ppm 
Alkalinity (KH): 180ppm

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms?- 5 days ago
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? -A few tears and some bumps
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? - None- 
Is your Betta still eating? -Yes- Ive notice him eating a few of the tiny white organisms in the tank too
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? -No
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? -No
How long have you owned your Betta? -1 month
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? -No


----------



## tianikki (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi Crystal! Sorry to hear about your betta. It has some beautiful colours!

If you would like to consider this suggestion, please let me know how it goes! Otherwise, please allow others to reply as they may have more knowledge and experience than I. I'm forwarding this info to you based on my own successful experience.

While the holes and tears might be due to the driftwood, your betta might also be experiencing "blow out" which is typically what the holes in the fins are. 
My betta had experienced this in the past and the way I cured it was by doing a very thorough water change.
I would suggest to scoop him out and run that siphon through the substrate until things look clear. Try this out and see how he does, this may help determine whether or not the driftwood may be the cause. I would try to look into getting new strips soon, but I'm sure you already knew that 
while weekly water changes for 20% are good, please consider doing a thorough one every once in a while as sometimes things get buried into the substrate during water changes. 

Take care!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Does he do a lot of flaring? I presume you have the Nitrite and Nitrate numbers reversed.

If I am correct and he has sand, you cannot do the cleaning as above. Although a great way to clean, it's for gravel and wouldn't work on sand. 

Instead, add Indian Almond Leaves or plain Rooibos Tea. Both have antifungal properties. You can float or brew a strong tea of either. Treat and add the "tea" to the tank; no need to wait to use. Store leftovers in the refrigerator. Water should be the color below.

The above and two 1.5 gallon water changes per week should do the trick. Lift any decor and thoroughly vacuum those areas.


----------



## crystal_betta (Feb 19, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Does he do a lot of flaring? I presume you have the Nitrite and Nitrate numbers reversed.
> 
> If I am correct and he has sand, you cannot do the cleaning as above. Although a great way to clean, it's for gravel and wouldn't work on sand.
> 
> ...


I rarely see him flare. I just did a good water change (about 30%) and cleaning, and added 1 tbsp of aquarium salt and he just got a new almond leaf. When I siphon, I pinch the tube to reduce the suction so I don't suck up sand. In the water change, I moved the wood so there would be no tight spaces, and I fixed 2 small pointier spots. He is currently in the small temporary tank while he waits for the salt to cycle through for a little bit. He's very grumpy about it! 😅


----------



## crystal_betta (Feb 19, 2021)

tianikki said:


> Hi Crystal! Sorry to hear about your betta. It has some beautiful colours!
> 
> If you would like to consider this suggestion, please let me know how it goes! Otherwise, please allow others to reply as they may have more knowledge and experience than I. I'm forwarding this info to you based on my own successful experience.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I just siphoned out as much as I think I could. I also moved the wood away from the sides so there were no tight spaces and fixed 2 pointier spots just in case!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Does he do a lot of flaring? I presume you have the Nitrite and Nitrate numbers reversed.
> 
> If I am correct and he has sand, you cannot do the cleaning as above. Although a great way to clean, it's for gravel and wouldn't work on sand.
> 
> ...


yes the Indian Almond Leaves are good!


----------

